# Patch 3.0.2:Änderungen an Flasks,etc.?



## LatinoHeatBenny (14. Oktober 2008)

Hiho!
Hätt kurz ma ne Frage...wie wir alle wissen kommt morgen Patch 3.0.2.,damit neue Skilltrees,Spellpower etc.Meine Frage hierzu:Inwiefern werden sich Fläschchen,Elixiere,usw. ändern?Hätte da ma wer ne Übersicht?Weil ich hab keine Lust jetzt en paar Flasks zu brauen die morgen nix mehr wert sind.
Sry falls die Frage schon ein-oder mehrmals gestellt wurde,
MfG ;D


----------



## Vatenkeist (16. Oktober 2008)

elexier der heilkraft wird gesplittet zu + zaubermacht und willenskraft im verhältnis 50/50

sonst ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen


----------



## Chimpanzee (17. Oktober 2008)

man kann bei einem alchi lehrer "mixology" lernen. 

"Mixology	Passive
You receive an increased effect and duration when you drink any elixir or flask you are able to make."

eine flask hat nun 4h dauer und ist stärker!


----------



## Achanjiati (20. Oktober 2008)

Jupp, einfach genial das ganze.
Ich muss sagen, da lohnt es sich wieder richtig Alchemist zu sein.


----------



## Mumble (21. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn^^
Und ich merke das erst heute... XD


----------



## Xergart (23. Oktober 2008)

das mit der längeren dauer und dem stärkeren effekt zählt nur wenn du das elex oder die flask selbst brauen kanst,ich als wl kann z.b. nicht die flask mit +80 shadow dmg,deshlab hält das teil auch nur 2h und nicht 4h bei mir,aber die flask des chromatischen wunders die ich selbst brauen kann die hält bei mir 4h und die stat erhöhung ist auch besser


----------



## dUneking (23. Oktober 2008)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Jupp, einfach genial das ganze.
> Ich muss sagen, da lohnt es sich wieder richtig Alchemist zu sein.



als ob der alchistein nicht schon overpowered genug war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(zumindest für healer)


----------



## KimOhNo (23. Oktober 2008)

kann mir mal jemand die anderen aalchimistensteine posten, für tanks zb.

Plane mit meinem Todesritter def. zu tanken und finde nicht den richtigen Beruf und um unabhängig zu sein hätte ich Lust auf Alchemie, nur lohnen sich die Bops? habe dazu nichts gefunden.

MfG


edit: ein blick in die Buffed datenbank hat geholfen, schon gefunden - Ups!

Weis man schon was wie der Beruf sich weiter entwickelt und was man für Boni daraus kriegen kann? Mir macht der nämlich ziemlich Spaß aber wenn er hinterherhinkt wäre schade. Bin schon Gnom und mir fehlen die 2 % ausweichen von elfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da muss der Beruf was taugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bringt der Wächterstein denn überhaupt was für nen Tank oder gibts da viel bessere Trinkets? Muss man da mit Trinket switchen Spielen und Pot CD um das Max rauszuholen?


----------



## Achanjiati (25. Oktober 2008)

dUneking schrieb:


> als ob der alchistein nicht schon overpowered genug war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, der Zauberhexerstein geht schon gut ab. Bin schon auf die Steine mit dem AddOn gespannt.


----------



## Chimpanzee (27. Oktober 2008)

Mächtiger Alchimistenstein
Quecksilbriger Alchimistenstein
steht ganz oben in der beta datenbank unter berufe --> Alchimie!
vielleicht bkeommen wir ja auch noch epische steine bei höherem skill, da diese steine schon ab skill 400 zu craften sind.

die zaubersteine verlieren also 4 zaubermacht, dafür gibts (für moonkins vllt ganz interessant) tempowertung +50.
Der Alchimistenstein des Assasinen verliert 8 ap und bekommt crit wertung +50.


----------



## KimOhNo (27. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich gibts auch wat schicket für Tanks


----------



## Ramastuh (6. November 2008)

Kann es sein das elixier der erheblichen beweglichkeit nun auch ein wächterelixier geworden ist?


----------



## Albra (8. November 2008)

ist es.. genau wie seelenstärke somit ist die kombi(bew+seelen) für mein bärchen also gestorben *mist*


----------

